# Caravan/motorhome body repairer in the North West



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

A friend of mine has some damage to the rear of her caravan after the AA man, insisting on helping her, backed it into her house. There is a crumpled area at the top from where it hit part of her porch.

She has contacted a couple of places for repair; one didn't return her call, and the other said they wouldn't touch such an old 'van.

Does anybody know a repairer in the North West, mobile or otherwise, who are reliable and will undertake the work. I believe, but have not seen, that the damage is not too bad. The caravan is usable.

Regards


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Tim, there's this one -

Caravan Repair Services Ltd
Unit 41 Progress Business Park Orders Lane
Kirkham
Lancashire
PR4 2TZ
Tel: 01772 686749


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks, Les


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try Crossley Coachcraft at Leyland


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Caravans*

Hello,

Might be too far but here goes, Just down the M56/M60 or M62/M60 from you

Cheshire Caravan & Motorhome Repairs
STOCKPORT
Tel: 0161 4765776

Had great service from them in the past.

Trev.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks

I'll pass these suggestions on to her.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Tim

There do seem to be mobile guys in the merseyside area who do various body repairs for 'local' garages - I know the garage next to Ormskirk railway station has people who do such repairs including fibreglass and 'plastic' as well as the usual 'dentman' type stuff. Depending where your friend is located it might be worth asking at a few local garages, especially if it is an older van which the smaller guys will probably be quite happy to work with. My experience is that the local solution is cheaper than the 'dealers', I was quoted £1000+ by AS last year for some 'skirt' repairs when local solution was quoted c£300.

A place in Penketh which I have visited and was impressed by their keen approach and 'can-do' attitude will do body repairs - Woolston Caravans - www.woolstoncaravans.co.uk - they are hard to find at first - satnav: WA1 2DY -but seemed v.genuine, could be worth a visit - a couple of mhs in being serviced and fitted with cameras when I was there.

Hope this is useful


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Jagman. I'm sure that will help.

Money is not really an issue as the AA are paying. However, I guess it depends on what their insurance consider to be financially viable.

Thanks again.


----------



## 108246 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have used MOTORHOMES UK LTD. At Bamber Bridge near Preston. They were very good and would recommend them to anyone. Tel No 01772 626908. They advertise in MMM.

Sooty10


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

WIDNES CARAVANS LTD 1 CROFT ST WIDNES TEL 0151 424 3378 CARAVAN CLUB APPROVED REPAIRER


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*motorhome repairers*

Hi Jim

I was going to tell you about Motorhome uk ltd, bamberbridge, but sooty beet me to it, these guys are very good and they will pick up your vehicle by arrangement

roverman


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

I know some people complain about Barrons, but I have had to use the one at Culcheth, Nr Warrington several times over the last few months and the service has been second to none. Both the sales side and the servicing ... I could not fault them for their efficiency and the way they went out of their way to help me....

Joy


----------



## dizzy (May 1, 2005)

I also have used Motorhomes uk in Bamber Bridge and would definitely recommend them for there excellent craftsmanship on the repairs to on my Motorhome, after a bus crashed into the back of it. The service and staff are superb.


----------



## johnnyh (Sep 10, 2008)

DMR are brilliant for bodywork, i have used them a few times, details below:
DMR MOTORHOME BODY REPAIR SPECIALISTS
PLUMTREE FARM INDUSTRIAL ESTATE
HARWORTH
DONCASTER
DN11 8EW
01302 711377
[email protected]


----------

